# best time to do a soil test?



## jpos34 (Aug 31, 2019)

Is spring the best time to do a soil test or wintertime so i can have time to make some of the corrections before the growing season?


----------



## 01Bullitt (Aug 31, 2020)

I like to do my soil test in late summer. That way if lime is recommended, it has several months to bring the soil PH up before next spring. Not to mention winter rains will help work it into the soil vs the drier times of the year.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

Either weeks before over seeding in late summer.
OR 
Spring prior to the first fert app.
OR 
Both..


----------

